
Ask HN: What books should an entrepreneur read? - throwawayt856
I am planning to quit my job and start an online business.<p>Please suggest any book on nay topic you want an entrepreneur should read.
======
010001001010
Firstly, don't quit your job without a plan.

To answer your question; here are many books I've enjoyed
[https://www.productgems.io/library/](https://www.productgems.io/library/)

~~~
ReactionShot
I really like your library page! What’s the timespan of your library and how
often do you read?

